# Where to get baby clothes not made in China?



## motherbirth (May 9, 2008)

Between all of the lead/toxic chemicals issues and Chinese political issues and the child labor issue, my husband and I have been trying to boycott Chinese products whenever possible. The only time we'll buy Made in China is if it's the only product available and we really need it (e.g. lightbulbs).

We went baby gift shopping tonight for a friend of mine, and we started at Babies R Us, where she had a registry. We found maybe 4 clothing items made in Thailand. All sheets and other clothes were made in China, including everything by Carters. Then we decided to go over to Baby Gap. Everything for newborns was made in China (we did find some cute t-shirts for his 2 year old nephew that were made in the USA).

So...other than spending big bucks at Hanna Andersson, and scouring thrift shops... where can we buy new baby clothes not made in China?


----------



## jrabbit (May 10, 2008)

http://www.americanapparel.net/

I work at a children's consignment shop, and I was researching some items the other day that were from this brand. (onesies are $14, and they have organics, too) I'm positive their garments are made in USA, but I didn't delve into it too far to find out where their fabrics are made. Just now, when trying to remember the name, i found them referenced on Amazon. The amazon prices are lower than their online store, but again, I didn't search long enough to figure out why.

If your heart is set on "new" then I think you're going to have to buy online. There are also lots of Canadian manufacturers, but I've never gone so far as to seek it out.

Personally, I don't think Thailand, India, El Salvador, etc are that much different than China.

--janis


----------



## isulari (Feb 18, 2002)

americanapperal is a great option. lots of online stores use this brand... try focoloco.com
etsy.com is also a great place to find great handmade items... just be sure to check the brands on some clothing... some items are silk screened, embroidered and tie dyed on questionable brands. you can definitely find organic, fair trade and earth friendly items.

~jrabbit- young and the restless? basing my guess on your siggy... if so, hi! i have not been since my little one potty learned, but my whole family loves the store... we find treasures every time we go. i wish we lived closer.
wait... 2.5? congratulations!!


----------



## lifeguard (May 12, 2008)

I'm not sure about the states but in Canada a lot of the products carried at Wal-mart are Canadian made. I haven't specifically looked at baby clothing though.

Could you make something yourself?


----------



## motherbirth (May 9, 2008)

I completely forgot that American Apparel makes baby clothes! American Apparel is DEFINITELY 100% made in the USA, they manage to make their clothes in downtown LA and still charge about the same or better prices than The Gap.

And yes, I plan on making some myself, but I don't want to be making a whole wardrobe.


----------



## Nautical (Mar 4, 2008)

Check out brands like Positively Organic, Under the Nile, and Kate Quinn. Some KQ is made in India but is all fair-trade.


----------



## baby_baby_mommy (Sep 19, 2007)

Speesees

http://www.speesees.com/


----------



## bkbabymomma (May 23, 2007)

http://www.basicbrilliance.com/index.html


----------



## Jackghf (11 mo ago)

Has anyone tried lulububbles for baby clothes? I need some reviews. They claimed are from US but i think they are shipping from China. I just found only this review. Lulububbles Reviews: Must Read This Before You Order


----------

